# my poor curtains



## saddis (Dec 19, 2006)

cant believe it. I moved my ratties nearer to the radiator because where they were had a draft and one was sneezing- and they have eaten my curtains. I obviously had them too close-they were about a foot from them. Didnt think they could reach- guess there was a ghost or something helping them out- had new windows so exclude drafts so they werent blown towards the cage.!!!!!!!! It is funny- but now i have to buy new curtains- not so funny. They have made a bed out of the curtain they ripped off- god their teeth are strong. The piece they chewed off is HUGE.
bless them. They are eating me out of house and home and growing so fast- they are gonna be big boys. My housemate has affectionately named one SOD-POT cos he is a bit of a sod, the other still doesnt have an official name- at this rate it ay be podge.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

LMAO...I know exactly how you feel. Same thing happend to me with my boys. My BF and I put them next to the vent and one morning we notice tons of little holes at the bottom of the curtains. I looked in the boys cage and what do I see? Bits of black all throughout the bedding.


----------



## Pixie (Jan 10, 2007)

I had a hamster once that did the same thing. My mom just about killed it. Although, hearing stories now, I'll be sure to keep my ratties away from any fabric I'd like to keep. :?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm not too attached to any of my fabrics to worry about that but I know Odin likes to nibble on my sleeves when I wear long sleeves. They also like to nibble on my wooden bead bracelet.

I find it adorable.


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

i usually let my rat run around on my bed and hide in my comforter........my comforter now looks like a piece of swiss cheese! LOL! but its no biggie, my last rat did a good job chewin it up too.


----------



## MissIza (Feb 9, 2007)

Lmao, I consider myself lucky then. My rats havent touched any fabric, other than to crawl all over it.


----------



## King420 (Jan 6, 2007)

ohh dont worry....they will. its instinct for a rat to chew.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

We have left our rats with my husband's parents twice, now, and both times they put the cage too close to a lamp and I've found bits of the shade in the cage when they've brought them back. The same lamp both times... :lol: 

As for naming, we have a new rat that has yet to be named, too. I'm seriously considering calling her needles for the excellent acupuncture she does on my neck :lol: 

Gotta love the little buggers, though, huh?


----------



## FairytaleRat (Feb 13, 2007)

YES YES YES!! Never put them close to anything, they like to make nests!!

Just think of how much fun you will have with some new curtains, it is always a nice change anyway

Will try to add a picture of 2 of my favorite and passed on rats!! Sorry th epict is so big, I tried to shrink it. But Littleman on the left was supposed to be a feeder. He was my big tub of lard who would lay in my arms for me to scratch his back. Sorry to say he had the biggest testicles!! hrhehrhrh


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

my little Takota turned my blanket into swiss cheese as well, as well as some shirts. Didn't make me to happy but what can you do right? lol. You would think her many chew toys would be enough lol.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Hah, the exact thing has happened to my curtains! I'm glad my little boy don't nibble that much (not as much as Maggie, my previouse rat!), and I'm reeeally glad my dad hasn't noticed it yet!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

FairytaleRat said:


> But Littleman on the left was supposed to be a feeder.


A BLUE rat was a feeder!!!!?? 8O


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Sky14 said:


> FairytaleRat said:
> 
> 
> > But Littleman on the left was supposed to be a feeder.
> ...


I have a beige rex dumbo who was sold to a friend as a feeder. People who breed feeders don't realize what rarities they have, most of the time.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

It makes me sad that pet stores don't try to do something about the rare ones that they get.


----------



## cyrescaer (Mar 4, 2007)

haha, i had some furry friends who did the same thing. i didn't notice for a few days, until i saw one of the little blighters trying to grab more than he could handle.


----------

